# male persps on marriage proposal



## Kirsten (Feb 3, 2009)

I am 42 currently in a relationship with a friend (42) whom I have know over 30 years. He has been separated 6 years, has 2 teenage kids 50%. I have never been married but dated a man 7 years who never proposed but told me regularly he wanted to make a future with me. 

Mr A and I have been dating now 1.5 years. Things happened very quickly as we knew each others background well. By 6 months he asked me to move in. I told him I would prefer we purchase a bigger house together. We currently both own very small places. Since then we have been talking marriage and purchasing a home together for this upcoming summer.

He told me last summer, to finalize the divorce he thought it would be about $500 and some signitures taking a few months as the bulk of the legal work was done. I asked 3 months later and he said they had just signed some docs and that there was a 90 day processing period and he would be divorced by Feb. 1.

Last night I asked about it and was told that his wife has the docs and he is waiting for her to bring them to him for his sign. After they both sign it should take another 30 days.

He does not want to push her to sign the docs as he doesn't want to upset her. There is nothing wrong with her life she owns a house with the man she left her husband for. He also said that he is currently broke and can't really afford the $500.

I am concerned he is not serious about a future with me. Money is tight but in existance. He paid on Friday for his son to take a school trip. That was a deposit of $150 on a $700 trip. 

Our plan was to buy a house by spring or be moving in early summer at the outside. 

I feel that I am not important to him and he is not truly interested in a longterm future with me simply dating.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

As I mentioned in your other thread: never do anything with someone going through divorce until it's final. NEVER.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I agree what a mess. dont put yourself in there drama.


----------

